# Most popular engine?



## Komodo (Jun 28, 2010)

I know alot of people like/ have a mth SD70ACe . would you say there are very popular? anyway post your favorite locomotive/ most popular. Here is a video of a guy with 9 of dem! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IRmZKMBeUsY


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Any Rivarossi articulated...poor man's brass that's still cool all these years later...


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

It would be hard to pin down a most popular as there is such a wide variety... but a personal favorite is easy. The little 0-6-0 Mantua Goat...


----------



## Komodo (Jun 28, 2010)

^^
lol thats kinda cool actually.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Yes, I guess pictures do help...


----------



## Komodo (Jun 28, 2010)

thats a very cool locomotive, if i get a perm layout, i will have to get a steam engine!


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Get one that smokes!


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

Alstom Prima.

no one makes a model of it.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I have to say that my favorite locomotive that I use is an Athern Blue Box GP-35 that has the motor replaced with a Pitman can motor. It is DC but runs smooth as silk and pulls well. After that is any 0-4-0 or 0-6-0 Mantua steamer with a cast boiler. I am not so much into the detail but into the running of the trains.

When the kids are around the Thomas and Emily sets are my favorite due to the reactions they get, those results are worth more than anything in the layout.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

shaygetz said:


> Yes, I guess pictures do help...


Shay... that cab forward is *awesome*!:thumbsup:


----------



## radfan (Mar 7, 2010)

tankist said:


> Alstom Prima.
> 
> no one makes a model of it.


Hornby make the BR class 67 which is from the first series of the Prima's

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/British_Rail_Class_67


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

choo choo said:


> Shay... that cab forward is *awesome*!:thumbsup:


Thanks...bought that at a community festival about 10 years ago for $25. Owner said it had a hitch in it they couldn't figure out. In the end, the frame had warped (bad zinc casting), so I broke it in two places, glued it straight with JB Weld and, once hardened, fiddled a bit with a file to get it back together. It's been fine ever since...I've even converted it to DCC and installed LED headlights. It now pulls 30+ car trains up a 1.75% grade with hardly a peep. Just don't have the heart to weather it...


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Steamer: 4-6-2 Pacific.


----------



## Komodo (Jun 28, 2010)

^^
that train looks like its going fast, better hope it dosen't derail!


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

It does, doesn't it? That engine belongs to the KY Railway Museum at New Haven, KY. That's about an hour south of where I live. I haven't had a chance to ride with her yet, but she pulls excursion trains during the summer for the museum. Somehow, I doubt she pulls them that fast, though!


----------



## Komodo (Jun 28, 2010)

^
cool, i might be riding my first steam engine when i go on my vacation


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Good for you! Take a look at this---it can help you locate one to ride: http://www.american-rails.com/railro...oad-guide.html


----------



## Komodo (Jun 28, 2010)

IM going to steam town. ~```!11!1!!11!


----------



## dozer (Jan 2, 2010)

Good Ol' Sd-9's. I love watching this guy in the yard!


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Komodo said:


> IM going to steam town. ~```!11!1!!11!


Scranton, huh? My girlfriend is from there!:thumbsup:


----------



## igmuska (Nov 21, 2009)

My favorite is my Athearn Burlington Northern GP50 Phase II Tiger which will be my first DCC conversion in a couple of weeks.


----------



## jbsmith966 (Jun 19, 2010)

I'm partial to my Berkshires made by Bachmann.
Pere Marquette 1225 and 1218.
Below are some shots of the real 1225

http://www.railpictures.net/viewphoto.php?id=295765&nseq=49

http://www.railpictures.net/viewphoto.php?id=294868&nseq=60

http://www.railpictures.net/viewphoto.php?id=185711&nseq=369

http://www.railpictures.net/viewphoto.php?id=223262&nseq=279


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Shay,

You are the master of deception ... Every time I look at your photos, I have to scratch my head to figure out if they are of big real trains or little model trains. Very well done ... VERY well done!

TJ


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Reck,

Fabulous 4-6-2 steam photo up above. I hope you get down to Museum to give her a go!

TJ


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> Reck,
> 
> Fabulous 4-6-2 steam photo up above. I hope you get down to Museum to give her a go!
> 
> TJ


I plan to, TJ! If the gf won't go, I'll do it some weekend when she's working.


----------



## Komodo (Jun 28, 2010)

yesterday, me my dad and my bro went to some model train thing a ma jing ( museum just to look at, couldn't buy anything ) and the guy had an awesome layout.
He had a model big boy ( Ho ) it was sick. Looked somewhat like this







dash 8s are cool too


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Thank you, TJ...










...and another favorite...


----------



## Onei (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi shaygetz

What engine is that in the second photo in you post? It looks very sleek almost a modern design.


----------



## dozer (Jan 2, 2010)

igmuska said:


> My favorite is my Athearn Burlington Northern GP50 Phase II Tiger which will be my first DCC conversion in a couple of weeks.


 I have the exact same engine, an older Athearn blue box GP50 with orange stripes and I converted it to dcc. While the conversion itself was simple, after it was all said and done it would have been cheaper for me to buy a dcc ready Athearn and swap bodies. I ended up replacing the motor due to high amp draw, which of course needed new flywheels, new mount etc... 

All said and done, it's now a decent runner, with noisy running gear lol...


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Onei said:


> Hi shaygetz
> 
> What engine is that in the second photo in you post? It looks very sleek almost a modern design.


Shay's locomotive is a Norfolk & Western Class J / J-1 steam locomotive... They were built by the railroad itself in the middle of the 20th century...

http://www.steamlocomotive.com/northern/nw.shtml


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Onei said:


> Hi shaygetz
> 
> What engine is that in the second photo in you post? It looks very sleek almost a modern design.


As B&M said, it's a N&W Class "J" 4-8-4, one of the last streamlined steamers built/scrapped. Streamlining was especially popular on steam engines all trough the '30s up until the advent of diesel E and F units. There's some winners and losers out there, Argentina's being my favorite loser of all time...










...kinda reminds me of Aunt Millie in her Sunday finest on a rather blustery day...


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Yowsa! Should add that one to the "Ugliest Trains" thread, huh?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

As for streamliners, I'll add the 20th Century Limited "Dreyfuss Hudson" to the best-looking list:



















TJ


----------



## igmuska (Nov 21, 2009)

dozer said:


> I have the exact same engine, an older Athearn blue box GP50 with orange stripes and I converted it to dcc. While the conversion itself was simple, after it was all said and done it would have been cheaper for me to buy a dcc ready Athearn and swap bodies. I ended up replacing the motor due to high amp draw, which of course needed new flywheels, new mount etc...
> 
> All said and done, it's now a decent runner, with noisy running gear lol...


Did you also change out the light and add see-thru fans?


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Looks like the airbags fully deployed... :laugh:


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

shaygetz said:


> As B&M said, it's a N&W Class "J" 4-8-4, one of the last streamlined steamers built/scrapped. Streamlining was especially popular on steam engines all trough the '30s up until the advent of diesel E and F units. There's some winners and losers out there, Argentina's being my favorite loser of all time...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kinda looks like Aunt Millie's gotten herself a boob job!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

No, no ... you guys have it all wrong. This is a prototype you're looking at ... for the newest ride at Disneyland ... BUMPER TRAINS! Drive 'em ... bash 'em ... fun for all ages!


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

You have a point there----kinda looks like those bumper-boats at water parks!


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

My favorites are too many to list, WAY too many. Most steam engines could be included, and earlt diesel power, the F's, E's, Alco PA's, The BL2, early high nosed Geeps and SD's.....The list goes on.

Bob


----------

